# Peavey Classic 50 4x10 $200 Halifax



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Peavey Classic 50 - 4x10 Tube Amp | Amps & Pedals | City of Halifax | Kijiji


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

That's a screaming deal. That circuit LOVES 10-inch speakers.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Hmmm ... who do I know in Halifax ?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

BGood said:


> Hmmm ... who do I know in Halifax ?


I'm a little out of the way (2 hour drive), and it would probably cost a fortune to ship. I don't expect this to last long if there are people out there strong enough to move it.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I’m not buying more amps, even great deals 5 minutes away. Repeat mantra.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Rollin Hand said:


> That's a screaming deal. That circuit LOVES 10-inch speakers.



I was just thinkin, never tried one with 10s, but it would probably wail. Especially 4 of them.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I have an old 70s Traynor 410 (got it from a member) and I doubt I'd ditch that cab for much of anything. It's just perfect. Never played a 410 amp, but if I was just a weeeee bit closer to NS, I might have to figure a way to grab this. A buddy was given one of these exact amps. We were even talking about it this morning. He LOVES this amp.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

Yup. Great sounding amp.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

RBlakeney said:


> I’m not buying more amps, even great deals 5 minutes away. Repeat mantra.


$200 - the tubes are worth that.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

BlueRocker said:


> $200 - the tubes are worth that.


Not buying more amps!


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Granny Gremlin said:


> I was just thinkin, never tried one with 10s, but it would probably wail. Especially 4 of them.


My little Classic 20 combo has the Blue Marvel 10 in it. It just works for that amp. So much so that I was looking to build a 2x10 cab for it until I saw what plywood costs (ouch!) at Home Depot.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Rollin Hand said:


> My little Classic 20 combo has the Blue Marvel 10 in it. It just works for that amp. So much so that I was looking to build a 2x10 cab for it until I saw what plywood costs (ouch!) at Home Depot.


Hey @RBlakeney I thought you were a finance guy? There's a tube AND PLYWOOD opportunity here.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

BlueRocker said:


> Hey @RBlakeney I thought you were a finance guy? There's a tube AND PLYWOOD opportunity here.


My no amp buying is not a financial decision. We’ll kind of. A new bigger house is pricey.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

That’s an incredible deal. I’m never parting with mine unless it undergoes catastrophic failure.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Why is this still available?!?


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

RBlakeney said:


> My no amp buying is not a financial decision. We’ll kind of. A new bigger house is pricey.


You sure you don't want a new amp ?


Rollin Hand said:


> My little Classic 20 combo has the Blue Marvel 10 in it. It just works for that amp. So much so that I was looking to build a 2x10 cab for it until I saw what plywood costs (ouch!) at Home Depot.


Oh ... I am definitively a 2X10" aficionado. Build them out of 1X12" pine with ¾" plywood baffles. I usually get leftovers for those baffles.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow, that won't last.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

The seller is a pal of mine... he's probably shifting it because I converted him to a TM Deluxe.

W.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

RBlakeney said:


> Not buying more amps!


I appreciate your ability to mantra your way through this


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Mark Brown said:


> I appreciate your ability to mantra your way through this


To be fair I have 12 amps and a few modellers already. The mantra has taken time to work, and will only probably work so long as it sells soon.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

It's a great deal. But it's 50 watts, 67 pounds. I can't imagine he wouldn't get $200 just selling it to L&M - surely they'd sell it for at least $299.


----------



## SurfGreenTele (Jan 24, 2010)

I’d totally drive the 2 hours to Halifax and grab that, but I have no spare time these days.


----------



## Robhotdad (Oct 27, 2016)

I own 2 classic 50s. The classic 50 is actually a Vox in ******* clothing. If I had to build a pro rig. I'd go out with four of these. They are rock solid and sound as good as anything out there.


----------



## Robhotdad (Oct 27, 2016)

Robhotdad said:


> I own 2 classic 50s. The classic 50 is actually a Vox in ***** clothing. If I had to build a pro rig. I'd go out with four of these. They are rock solid and sound as good as anything out there.


Why does red neck get censored? Woke culture idiocy.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Robhotdad said:


> Why does red neck get censored? Woke culture idiocy.


And here I thought the site was censoring the word "Peavey."


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I figured it was *****.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Okay, I'm stepping out of my comfort zone. What is the hand to hand trail like from NS?? I mentioned this to my fiance, and since I work for Purolator, she mentioned getting it shipped through work. I would assume that the "fire brigade" of member to member might not exactly reach across this many provinces. But...........I am now seriously considering this amp. My buddy touts it every time we talk.............sooooooooooooo, I am 100% intrigued. Logistics of a 410 combo from NS - Ont may outweight (no pun intended) the "need" for this amp. What say the masses?!?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Verne said:


> Okay, I'm stepping out of my comfort zone. What is the hand to hand trail like from NS?? I mentioned this to my fiance, and since I work for Purolator, she mentioned getting it shipped through work. I would assume that the "fire brigade" of member to member might not exactly reach across this many provinces. But...........I am now seriously considering this amp. My buddy touts it every time we talk.............sooooooooooooo, I am 100% intrigued. Logistics of a 410 combo from NS - Ont may outweight (no pun intended) the "need" for this amp. What say the masses?!?


There is at least one replaced speaker in this. You'd have to get really lucky to avoid shipping this beast. But Nova Scotia is a nice place to take a vacation, and pick up the traditional souvenir of NS (a 4x10 tube amp)


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@BlueRocker I know shipping is likely unavoidable. I work for Purolator so it's obviously who I'd choose as carrier. I know it won't be light, and depending on boxing up, I realize it may be more than it's worth, but hey, may as well look into it. This all depends on his willingness to ship. I've messaged and now waiting on a reply. I won't be devastated if it doesn't see fruition, but again, may as well stick my toe in the water.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Verne said:


> @BlueRocker I know shipping is likely unavoidable. I work for Purolator so it's obviously who I'd choose as carrier. I know it won't be light, and depending on boxing up, I realize it may be more than it's worth, but hey, may as well look into it. This all depends on his willingness to ship. I've messaged and now waiting on a reply. I won't be devastated if it doesn't see fruition, but again, may as well stick my toe in the water.


Perhaps @King Loudness can help out since he at least knows the seller.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

If it cost $200 plus $200 to ship it would still be a reasonable price.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

I'm a few hours away but if I was in Halifax I'd check it out. I wonder if there's something not quite right with it - that would explain the price.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Estimate using Peavey website dimensions comes out to $255.55 shipping. That may or may not be different depending on how it would be packed. It could be a little more if overpacked.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

The question is, how much would you pay for it if the seller lived across the street?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I'd pay bout the same. This isn't a do or die. It's just convenient to be available. If in the end he won't ship, no biggie. I'll continue on with my day. I had a Delta Blues and didn't mind it, but something came up and it went bye bye. I've seen a couple HR Deville's locally, but they were hovering around $700, so even with shipping this is less. Again, if he chooses to ship. He may not want to, and understandable if he doesn't.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Well, after 4 days of not reading my message to him, he's read it. No reply mind you. It's gone now though. Sort of bummed a little, but I'll get over it.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Verne said:


> Why is this still available?!?


*No Longer Available - Peavey Classic 50 - 4x10 Tube Am $200.00*


----------

